# Share market educators - opinions?



## nsellar (2 April 2006)

Hi all new to this forum,
Just wanted to ask you readers if you have heard of Jamie Mcintyre, he is a proclaimed self made millionaire in less that 5 years and he sells a educational package and seminars etc.........  there seem to be many others as well eg Nik Halik, Peter Spann, Andrew Dimitri and im sure there are many others. My question is has anyone out there brought any of these educational products as I am contemplating purchasing one but not sure which one (share market education products). Currently not active in the share market but want to be, just lacking the technical know how...
Thanks
Nathan


----------



## RichKid (2 April 2006)

nsellar said:
			
		

> Hi all new to this forum,
> Just wanted to ask you readers if you have heard of Jamie Mcintyre, he is a proclaimed self made millionaire in less that 5 years and he sells a educational package and seminars etc.........  there seem to be many others as well eg Nik Halik, Peter Spann, Andrew Dimitri and im sure there are many others. My question is has anyone out there brought any of these educational products as I am contemplating purchasing one but not sure which one (share market education products). Currently not active in the share market but want to be, just lacking the technical know how...
> Thanks
> Nathan




Welcome to Aussie Stock Forums NSellar!

You are quite correct to make inquiries about people's reputations and credentials first, very prudent. Check with ASIC's fraud and licensing sections and see if they have any info on those people first. Also try a search of this site using those names as keywords. You could also do a google search. Maybe you can read all the free material on this site before spending big on big names. Good luck!


----------



## nsellar (2 April 2006)

thanks richkid

Have been researching these ppl for a few weeks now, most of these educators seem to be inter linked somehow and all rave about how good their education package is......easy to get caught up in the hype and make some expensive mistakes,hopefully i will come across someone on this forum with some first hand info regarding Jamie Mcintyre and the wealth educators

Cheers
Nath


----------



## wayneL (3 April 2006)

Educators?

The term is applied very loosely as far as the characters mentioned.

You will learn more from the local library.


----------



## RichKid (3 April 2006)

nsellar said:
			
		

> thanks richkid
> 
> Have been researching these ppl for a few weeks now, most of these educators seem to be inter linked somehow and all rave about how good their education package is......easy to get caught up in the hype and make some expensive mistakes,hopefully i will come across someone on this forum with some first hand info regarding Jamie Mcintyre and the wealth educators
> 
> ...




Hi,
If you've spent a few weeks researching these things then I assume you would be aware of the following about Jamie Mcintyre, which I googled in about 10 seconds. We really need to be cautious with these spruikers. btw, have you searched ASF yet? 

http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/asic_pu...tion+of+wealth+creation+seminars?openDocument AND
http://www.jenman.com.au/NewsArticles1.php?id=75 

I hear he is now flogging his stuff in New Zealand.


----------



## Vicki (23 December 2010)

I stumbled accross this thread, & thought I'd just add a little update.

I've been in touch with the site, & it appears I'm not the only one who has had history with these opperators before....Andrew Dimitri & Bill Stacy , Nik Halik etc.
Ironically, years prior, I was almost sucked in by Henry Kaye!

http://jamiemcintyreexposed.com

Wish I had Doctor-who's 'tardis'...Would go back in time with a blunt object of some sort, and save people some financial pain!









p.s. That's Henry Kaye he's photo'd with...Wonder If I could find one also including Andrew & Bill, as they were also associated.


----------



## JonnoB (23 December 2010)

My wife and I made the mistake of purchasing Jamie's course. Lots of hype, little substance. Needless to say I had my **** handed to me. There come back is always, "Well it is just a starting point" which is true. The statement is never made before purchasing the material though. At the end of the day it was our decision and our mistake. One I hope others don't make.

I have gained a far greater understanding about trading from these forums and reading suggested from here than anywhere else. So thanks people.


----------



## Vicki (23 December 2010)

> My wife and I made the mistake of purchasing Jamie's course. Lots of hype, little substance. Needless to say I had my **** handed to me. There come back is always, "Well it is just a starting point" which is true. The statement is never made before purchasing the material though. At the end of the day it was our decision and our mistake. One I hope others don't make.




Hi Jono,
Thanks for sharing.
"At the end of the day it was our decision and our choice"

I hear what you're saying, & that's exactly the common values of ordinary people that they exploit so easily.
Meanwhile they sit back & rake in pos. millions expecting most people to say oh well etc....And then they just keep your 6k..Marvelous!

They play on peoples weaknesses, & expect that most will fall by the wayside.

Or money back garantee etc.
A friend of mine paid over 15k on Henry Kayes 'course' under that premise.

The siminar was held in some stadium like venue with thousands in attendance.
By lunch-time on the second day, those having second thoughts were reminded of their one & only oppertunity to back out...but ONLY there & then, in front of a G'd-up crowd of 2000+ people, where you have to stand up, take the 'mike,' & explain why you are hav'n second thoughts!![so much for no Q's asked].

So yeah, what goes around comes around, & these snake oil'n rat@!#$rs deserve all the collective heat we can dish-out.

One thing I think they weren't counting on, is increasing technology & an ever evolving internet community were we can & will have a say!

But maybe they don't really care iether, as they've already lined their pockets, with often ill gotten gains!...The least they could do, is just stop it!



> I have gained a far greater understanding about trading from these forums and reading suggested from here than anywhere else. So thanks people.




I fully agree with you there, & we all should put the word out to the masses, that a lot of the time, you'll find far more educational content on this forum, & have access to experienced people taboo! [FREE!!!]

Vicki


----------

